# Fly Fishing Pike



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PBS 13.4 was running a show tonight from " thenewflyfisher.com ". They were in Ontario after pike and trout. Great show. Some of the pike were pushing 50".


----------



## Geniantislags (Oct 26, 2011)

cool story bro


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I visited with a guy from Jamestown last week who does pike on the fly. He said in the spring you can wear your arm out and he recomended a pattern like this one:

http://globalflyfisher.com/patterns/tooth_and_nail/

Looking at google there is quite a bit of interest in pike:

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... 80&bih=572


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I fly fish for pike extensively. Here is a video for a simple pike pattern that is easy to tie, highly effective and very durable.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank you for the link. Those are some big fish.


----------

